# Pullets & First Time Egg Laying



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Pullets & First Time Egg Laying



> As your pullets grow, you may be eagerly awaiting the day they will lay their first egg. Watching for signs of imminent egg laying is sure to be exciting, but what specifically signals that an egg is near? The time when a pullet lays her first egg (referred to as the 'point of lay') depends on several things. Egg laying for the first time usually occurs around six months of age but for some pullets can take up to a year or even longer. When a pullet will lay is also influenced by health,...


Read more about this article here...


----------

